# International Animal Shipping Permit?



## Oddball (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I was just wondering, is there a permt that breeders can obtain to ship animals across international borders? I'm not thinking europe or japan or anything like that, but to Canada. I've noticed on a few forums that many canadians have trouble finding breeders there. Does Canada have very strict importing of wildlife policies or something? I plan on breeding reptiles in the future and if I can help people in Canada get the reptiles they want then that would be good for everyone.


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes but you really need to sell a lot of them. To justify going through all the trouble. But yes it can be done.


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Oct 31, 2008)

Depends on what your going to try to ship ...

CITES paper work seems to be the major hang up on getting people to ship... I have no idea what the grief is about when it comes to CITES but I know I would be happy to shell out more coin to get the animals I am after up into the country.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if you've seen it yet or not but heres a link. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2517">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2517</a><!-- m -->

Spencer


----------

